# "Georgia tuck"



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

i keep hearing about georgia tuck. what is it and does anyone have any pics?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

never heard of it


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

stop listening to pastor troy asshole!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 30 2008, 11:29 AM~10289213
> *stop listening to pastor troy asshole!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 30 2008, 11:29 AM~10289213
> *stop listening to pastor troy asshole!!!
> *


is that the ghetto priest guy on youtube?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

finally someone answers...what the fuck is it though like diamond tuck or what im just curious


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

google it, its a georgia thing , go to ATL and ask around


----------

